# Tip Sharpening



## bahamaroot (Sep 25, 2013)

I've always had a hard time keeping a sharp pointed tip on my knife. And then I found this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmBTO0cA_qw&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=9

Hallelujah! Nice sharp pointed tips again! Just wanted to say thanks Jon For sharing your knowledge with the world!


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 25, 2013)

When I saw the title of this thread I immediately thought to link that video!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 25, 2013)

i actually want to re-do that at some point... i think i can teach it a lot better now days


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 26, 2013)

Would love to see an updated version!


----------



## cord_steele (Sep 27, 2013)

It doesn't look like you're using that technique in recent vids. Do you just use it on certain knives?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 27, 2013)

no, I use that technique. It's just a little bit different nowadays. The basic concepts of the same, but some of the things that I do are little bit different. It still stands true that the adjustment will always be lifting up a little bit and rotating back towards the spine a little bit, but this can be done in different ways depending on which side of the knife that you're on, and how you sharpen. I still find that this particular rotational type works very well in a lot of situations however.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 27, 2013)

Sooooo, when are you doing the updated vid?


----------

